# Does anyone make a CO2 inflator that takes 12g unthreaded cartridges?



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I lost the one I've had for years. Wish I would have bought a couple extras because now no one appears to make one except Serfas (01-AP) and it gets mixed reviews. I can get the 12g cartridges for less than $0.50 and they work fine on a road tire -- 80 lbs -- enough to get home on. The standard seems to be threaded 16g cartridges that cost $3 a pop. That's more than I pay for a tube. 

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Aren't 12g cartridges the same length as 16g ones? In that case, the Genuine Innovations inflators with the plastic cartridge holder should work.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

No, the 16g are longer. 

After more looking, maybe a inflator that takes a non-threaded 16 gram cartridge is the best I can hope for. Looks like I can find them in bulk for around $1 apiece. I kind of worry that my wife will blow up the tube filling a a 700x23 with a 16 gram cartridge. Plus, I'd like one with a housing. Seems like I'd get freezer burn from those little tiny inflators that screw onto threaded cartridges.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What I do is get the 16g ones, and put a nickle or dime (I forget which now) in the bottom, then when you drop a 12g in, it takes up the req space to hit the needle.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> No, the 16g are longer.
> 
> After more looking, maybe a inflator that takes a non-threaded 16 gram cartridge is the best I can hope for. Looks like I can find them in bulk for around $1 apiece. I kind of worry that my wife will blow up the tube filling a a 700x23 with a 16 gram cartridge. Plus, I'd like one with a housing. Seems like I'd get freezer burn from those little tiny inflators that screw onto threaded cartridges.


You do have to be a bit more careful with those minimalist inflators to burn getting a cold burn, but holding it with your gloved hand will solve the issue. I used to use the cheaper unthreaded cartridges but the minimalistic threaded type ones take up a lot less space and I don't get enough flats to worry about the higher cost of the cartridges


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

duriel said:


> What I do is get the 16g ones, and put a nickle or dime (I forget which now) in the bottom, then when you drop a 12g in, it takes up the req space to hit the needle.


No issues with the smaller neck diameter on 12g cartridges vs. 16g allowing blow by?

https://www.gas-depot.com/product-specifications


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My situation is that I have five bikes. My wife has three. Each bike has a dedicated seat/tool bag because I don't like to hassle swapping tool bags. So I just carry the CO2 inflator in my jersey. Space is not an issue. I'm not trying to cram it into a tool bag. Besides the freezer burn, I think I'd probably lose one of those tiny thread on inflators anyway.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

duriel said:


> What I do is get the 16g ones, and put a nickle or dime (I forget which now) in the bottom, then when you drop a 12g in, it takes up the req space to hit the needle.


+1 on this


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> I lost the one I've had for years. Wish I would have bought a couple extras because now no one appears to make one except Serfas (01-AP) and it gets mixed reviews. I can get the 12g cartridges for less than $0.50 and they work fine on a road tire -- 80 lbs -- enough to get home on. The standard seems to be threaded 16g cartridges that cost $3 a pop. That's more than I pay for a tube.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, thanks.


You can get 16g thread carts in bulk off eBay for a buck a cart


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

A mini pump would make all these questions/issues moot. Jus' say'n.

I used to use co2 and in retrospect not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A mini pump would make all these questions/issues moot. Jus' say'n.
> 
> I used to use co2 and in retrospect not sure what I was thinking.


If you don't mind standing at the road side 5 or 10 minutes in all kinds of weather trying to get a rideable pressure...when you could accomplish the same task in 5 seconds


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> If you don't mind standing at the road side 5 or 10 minutes in all kinds of *weather* trying to get a rideable pressure...when you could accomplish the same task in 5 seconds



If I can handle riding a bike in certain weather I can't imaging standing being a problem. But whatever.

You're right about the extra time though, for the first flat. More flats than carts or malfunction and you're kinda screwed though, unlike with a pump.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Marc said:


> If you don't mind standing at the road side 5 or 10 minutes in all kinds of weather trying to get a rideable pressure...when you could accomplish the same task in 5 seconds


Plus a BIG 1 on that. I used to use a mini pump years ago. Nothing like standing on the side of the road in 100 degree heat pumping that thing 150 times to get enough pressure in a tire to ride home. Years ago bikes had pump pegs on them and the Zefal frame pump was the thing to have. Now days, there's no practical way to carry a frame pump. I'll never go back to a mini pump again.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Marc said:


> If you don't mind standing at the road side 5 or 10 minutes in all kinds of weather trying to get a rideable pressure...when you could accomplish the same task in 5 seconds


Wow, you must have weak arms!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> If I can handle riding a bike in certain weather I can't imaging standing being a problem. But whatever.
> 
> You're right about the extra time though, for the first flat. More flats than carts or malfunction and you're kinda screwed though, unlike with a pump.


I carry both. 2 carts and a mini pump. No saddle bag. I figure, the mini is great to add just that little bit of air to get the tube on or to back up the carts if they fail or if you have multiple flats. Multi flat rides have happened and they aren’t random, it’s same tire over and over and I’m not finding the acute cause. Now I carry cotton balls for that.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> I carry both. 2 carts and a mini pump. No saddle bag. I figure, the mini is great to add just that little bit of air to get the tube on or to back up the carts if they fail or if you have multiple flats..


The other big advantage - so you have a flat - don't you want to know where the tube got punctured so you can make sure there's no debris in the tire before you replace the tube? Do you want to waste 1/3 of your cartridge to find out?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

ogre said:


> The other big advantage - so you have a flat - don't you want to know where the tube got punctured so you can make sure there's no debris in the tire before you replace the tube? Do you want to waste 1/3 of your cartridge to find out?


If push come to shove, you can blow the tire up a bit with your mouth; it doesn't require a whole lot of air in the tire to check it. You never did this as a kid growing up in the neighborhood. I learned a lot of bike tricks as a kid who did not have a lot of resources that I can apply to today's bikes without the need for whole lot of the high tech fancy stuff - had to be resourceful back then.

OP, I used the inflator below for many years before I went the minimalist route. The cartridge is stored upside down in the chamber with the puncture end sticking out a hole in the bottom of the unit until needed.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ogre said:


> The other big advantage - so you have a flat - don't you want to know where the tube got punctured so you can make sure there's no debris in the tire before you replace the tube? Do you want to waste 1/3 of your cartridge to find out?[/QU
> 
> I’m not 100% sure I understand the reply, so I might not be replying as I think... but that’s what the cotton ball is for. It works better than a finger, especially if the debris is glass.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

ogre said:


> The other big advantage - so you have a flat - don't you want to know where the tube got punctured so you can make sure there's no debris in the tire before you replace the tube? Do you want to waste 1/3 of your cartridge to find out?


That's a good point too. I don't have the wind to find anything but bigger holes that would have been obvious anyway with mouth inflation. Those tiny wire holes that cause a slow leak not a rapid flat don't get exposed with just mouth inflation.

Also I want to be able to help clueless cyclists I might see on the side of the road who didn't bring anything. I've done that with CO2, but then I'm riding home on egg shells knowing I'm screwed if I get a flat.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

rode with a friend last week and flatted (on a brand new tire, ugh).

my buddy offered to save me a cartridge and use his name-brand mini-pump to air up.

altho he put in at least a hundred strokes, the tire still felt mushy so I just topped it off with CO2.

didn't convince me that a pump is that useful. carrying two tubes and 3 cartridges has never left me stranded...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea, when riding, who has time for flats? I'm back on the road in 5 min with CO2!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The only way I would use a pump is if I was out of CO2 cartridges, and I normally carry 3 so it's not likely. Pumps are outdated technology, like tubes in tires and rim brakes.....


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

ogre said:


> The other big advantage - so you have a flat - don't you want to know where the tube got punctured so you can make sure there's no debris in the tire before you replace the tube? Do you want to waste 1/3 of your cartridge to find out?


No need to waste any of a cartridge, if you lined your valve up with the rim label, you'll know exactly where to look


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

What are these ‘tube’ things that you speak of?

Oh, that’s right, it’s that thing I carry in my frame bag that I haven’t used in three years.



(Does the sign of the cross for cursing myself...)


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

stogies4life said:


> No need to waste any of a cartridge, if you lined your valve up with the rim label, you'll know exactly where to look


Haven't you ever had a flat but you don't know where the puncture is? Do you want to just put in a new tube and hope for the best? Lining up the label to the valve stem only helps locate the tire spot once you've found where the tube was punctured. 

That said, I carry CO2 and nothing else on my road bike and MTB. Can't beat cartridges for speed of getting back to riding. I normally carry three cartridges and that's only failed me one time. I have a Lezyne pump on my gravel bike. I do think that carrying a pump (even as a backup with cartridges) is the ultimate answer for self sufficiency and helping others.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Srode said:


> The only way I would use a pump is if I was out of CO2 cartridges, and I normally carry 3 so it's not likely. Pumps are outdated technology, like tubes in tires and rim brakes.....


Oh no you didn’t!!! Haha.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> That's a good point too. I don't have the wind to find anything but bigger holes that would have been obvious anyway with mouth inflation. Those tiny wire holes that cause a slow leak not a rapid flat don't get exposed with just mouth inflation...


Once you get air in the tube, via "mouth inflation," you just squeeze the tube and that increases pressure on the tube and exposes the hole.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

ogre said:


> Haven't you ever had a flat but you don't know where the puncture is? Do you want to just put in a new tube and hope for the best? Lining up the label to the valve stem only helps locate the tire spot once you've found where the tube was punctured.
> 
> That said, I carry CO2 and nothing else on my road bike and MTB. Can't beat cartridges for speed of getting back to riding. I normally carry three cartridges and that's only failed me one time. I have a Lezyne pump on my gravel bike. I do think that carrying a pump (even as a backup with cartridges) is the ultimate answer for self sufficiency and helping others.


I carry 2 CO2s.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

The answer is yes this one:

Genuine Innovations Comfort Grip C02 UltraFlate Bike Tire Inflator G2628

There are still some places selling them online.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

jnbrown said:


> The answer is yes this one:
> 
> Genuine Innovations Comfort Grip C02 UltraFlate Bike Tire Inflator G2628
> 
> There are still some places selling them online.


Care to provide a link? Everyplace I find they say not in stock.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

pmf said:


> Care to provide a link? Everyplace I find they say not in stock.


I also use the G2628. Looks like they are getting hard to find.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-In...131619&hash=item3fd4315801:g:xSYAAOSwN~Vd9RE~


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Methodical said:


> I carry 2 CO2s.


I carry 1 CO3.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> *If I can handle riding a bike in certain weather I can't imaging standing being a problem*. But whatever.
> 
> You're right about the extra time though, for the first flat. More flats than carts or malfunction and you're kinda screwed though, unlike with a pump.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jay Strongbow again.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

ngl said:


> I also use the G2628. Looks like they are getting hard to find.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-In...131619&hash=item3fd4315801:g:xSYAAOSwN~Vd9RE~


Thanks. I found that and ordered two. Looks like CO2 dispensers that use 12 gram cartridges are soon going to be things of the past. Must be due to the wide tires people are running these days. I still ride 23's and a 12 gram gets it to around 80-90 lbs. A 16 gram is too much. I imagine is just right for a 25 or 28 size tire. I bought a couple Serfas 01-AP dispensers that take 12 gram cartridges. They kinda suck. Don't work as well as what I had, and you can't store the cartridge, upside down, inside the body. Hopefully the GI dispenser will be better. Sure wish I hadn't lost the one I had. I don't remember who made it, but I carried it around for years and it never let me down.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> Thanks. I found that and ordered two. Looks like CO2 dispensers that use 12 gram cartridges are soon going to be things of the past. Must be due to the wide tires people are running these days. I still ride 23's and a 12 gram gets it to around 80-90 lbs. A 16 gram is too much. I imagine is just right for a 25 or 28 size tire. I bought a couple Serfas 01-AP dispensers that take 12 gram cartridges. They kinda suck. Don't work as well as what I had, and you can't store the cartridge, upside down, inside the body. Hopefully the GI dispenser will be better. Sure wish I hadn't lost the one I had. I don't remember who made it, but I carried it around for years and it never let me down.


I use 16 gram threaded carts on Conti 23s. I’ve never tested the psi in the field but on arriving home it’s around 100. Of course that psi is gone the next morning. I use a Red Zeppelin. Nothing to it and it works perfectly. Controlled release and a little cozy to protect your hand. The head unit and cozy are really small and practical. I do carry a mini pump. I also carry a patch kit. Just in case items...

https://www.jensonusa.com/Planet-Bi...MIq46atYKH5wIVw56zCh3fjAw9EAQYCiABEgIc1fD_BwE


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

If I am not in a hurry I just use my mini pump that I store in my seat bag.
If I try really hard I can get it to about 70 PSI.
I have 23c tires on my single and 25c on our tandem.
With the tandem I usually put in a good amount of air first with the mini pump and then top it off with a 12g cartridge. That way I am not killing myself with the mini pump and still get a good 100 PSI. Luckily its pretty rare that I get flats.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I appreciate all the advise. It did bring out a little of the mini pump vs. C)2 debate, which I guess is inevitable on RBR. For me, mini pumps aren't an option.

So I bought a couple Serfas 01-AP that take 12 gram cartridges. It works OK, but I'm not loving it. I have a couple Genuine Innovations Comfort Grip C02 UltraFlate Bike Tire Inflator G2628 on the way. I sure wish I hadn't lost the one I had been using for probably more than a decade. 

I guess tubeless tires are another angle. I've long eschewed them for no good reason. Folks seem to like them. My wife commutes home with me every night. When I built her bike up, I unknowingly bought a set of custom wheels built on tubeless rims. It is a screaming PITA to get tires on and off these wheels. She's 5'6" and 120 lbs, and somehow manages to get flats a lot more than I do on the exact same tires. I sometimes think its some @sshole in her parking court letting the air out of her tire. So Monday night she calls me 'I've got a flat'. So I meet up with her and the rear tire is half inflated. We ride a while and I put CO2 in it. We ride a while longer and top it off at a bike shop along the way. Tuesday morning its flat -- but its raining so we drive to work. Tuesday night, I get to have fun fixing it. After 20 minutes of wrestling with it, I decide to go to my LBS and see what the deal is with tubeless tires. The mechanic I know there said he really likes them. So a couple hundred dollars later, I have Specialized 26mm tubeless tires. I gotta admit, I'm a little jealous. Then again, time will tell how well these things work out.


----------



## byhsu (Oct 19, 2013)

pmf said:


> I lost the one I've had for years. Wish I would have bought a couple extras because now no one appears to make one except Serfas (01-AP) and it gets mixed reviews. I can get the 12g cartridges for less than $0.50 and they work fine on a road tire -- 80 lbs -- enough to get home on. The standard seems to be threaded 16g cartridges that cost $3 a pop. That's more than I pay for a tube.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, thanks.


Wow, where are you getting inner tubes for less than $3? Are they 700c tubes?


----------

